# Changer l'effet sonore au démarrage



## OlivierL (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est con comme tout, mais j'ai pas vu comment faire ça  ...
Comment faire pour modifier voire supprimer le gros "*dong*" à l'allumage du iMac (Tiger 10.4.3) ?

Merci


----------



## bouilla (22 Décembre 2005)

en faisant une recherche


----------



## OlivierL (22 Décembre 2005)

Mouais, et à par utiliser StartUpSound proposer là, dont le site indique le message super encourangeant : *Si votre ordinateur refuse de démarrer correctement après installation de ce logiciel, redémarrez en Safe Mode et désinstallez le logiciel.

*Ca veut dire que ca ne se change pas si simplement que ça :hein:


----------



## bouilla (22 Décembre 2005)

Il y a aucun soucis, tu peux te lancer 

Par contre, on l'a signalé fréquemment : le bong de demarrage permet d'avertir du bon fonctionnement du mac. En cas de probleme il "bong" différemment. Donc si tu l'enleves et si jamais il ya un probleme, tu ne pourras pas interpreter la panne correctement


----------



## OlivierL (22 Décembre 2005)

_Par contre, on l'a signalé fréquemment : le bong de demarrage permet d'avertir du bon fonctionnement du mac. En cas de probleme il "bong" différemment. Donc si tu l'enleves et si jamais il ya un probleme, tu ne pourras pas interpreter la panne correctement 


_OK, comme je suis switcher, je ne savais pas cela. Merci pour l'info.
Si on me dit que c'est pas possible ou super dangereux, ca me convient et je ferais avec.


----------



## jro44 (22 Décembre 2005)

Salut OlivierL.

Moi aussi je suis un jeune switcheur : voilà deux mois seulement que j'ai mon eMac. Mais j'en suis déjà super content.
Je me suis posé la même question que toi au départ : comment diable arrêter ce satané DONG !!! chaque fois que je le démarre le soir venu, que j'ai mis une demi-heure à mettre mes gosses au lit et qui me les réveillerait presque 
J'ai trouvé une solution infaillible : avant d'éteindre ton Mac, tu coupes le son ou tu le mets au plus bas. Ainsi, quand tu redémarres soit tu n'entends rien (mais dans ce cas ça ne te donne pas d'indication sur le test décrit plus haut dans la discussion ...) ou alors tu entends un tout petit-petit-petit dong ...
Voilà, essayes et dis moi ce que tu en penses. Perso, le soir venu, je n'ai plus peur de réveiller tout le monde


----------



## rimage (1 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas ne pas utiliser Psst! si vous etes sur 10.3.9,  j'ai un probleme de son en ce moment avec lui, Ya pu de son du tout!


----------



## landrih (1 Janvier 2006)

je pense que le bong est la marque de fabrique de ton mac, comme le cheval de ferrari...
a enlever en sachant que ca peut impliquer des consequences...nefastes!!!!
perso, je le garde.


----------

